# OGF Member Papascott earns RCL Co-Angler of 2004!!!!



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

A big congrats to OGF member Papascott!! His impressive season earned him a brand new boat and a place at the RCL Championship with a shot at the $150,000 Co-Angler top prize!! I was introduced to him by fellow OGF member Skipjack when he (Scott) was fishing the RCL at Erie earlier this year. He seems like a great guy and this honor couldn't have gone to a better person.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! That's a helluva feat. Congrats Papascott!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrads and good luck at the championship!


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Good Luck Papa Scott!


----------



## Ray_IL (Apr 5, 2004)

*Scott Bower does it !!!  * 

-ConGrats Pond Scum


http://westernbasinsportfishingasso...php?t=67&sid=7f2108240a1460b2768d7102514a5748


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Scott! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations...great job!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job man!!! Way to go!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the additional info Ray. I shoulda known youd have the link.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Congrats!!! Wtg


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome job!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations, hope you do well in the finals...........Doc


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Whow Scott,your The Man...i Didnt Know That You Fished That Many Tournies...hope To Fish W/you Again Someday.congratulations


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I wish I could afford to enter one rcl tourney. Papascott is Scott Geitgey not Scott Bowers but thanks anyway. Argee if I was that good of a fisherman I guarentee I would have a better running boat. And congrats to Scott Bower for a great job!!

Scott


----------

